# New toy for the boys...



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty excited to finally have a machine to ease the boys into riding. I'll have to set the throttle or the 8 year old will have this thing rolled in a heartbeat.



Cleaned the air filter and it fell apart. Ordered a new UNI.



The word is it needs a good carb cleaning. We will see...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very cool!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Runs, but only for a second...*

Well...cleaned the carb today. It needed it badly.  Got everything freed up, including the float and needle valve. The uni air filter showed up as well, so it's oiled and installed. Pretty sure it's getting air and fuel. Seems to have good vacuum. Guess I'm going to change the spark plug next. It will run, but only for a second or two, then it dies.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Still no go...*

Tossed in a new plug. She's got strong blue spark. Still won't light off. Guess it's time to drain the gas and replace it with fresh...


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Getting a bit closer...*

Drained all the gas out of the tank and bowl. Looked a little old...yellowish brown color. Poured in some fresh gas along with some Seafoam. Acts like it wants to idle on it's own, but wont quite do it.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe try spraying quick start into the carb to give it a little extra kick?


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Not there yet...*

Thanks Lsu524. I may give that a try. I think I'm also going to pick up a length of clear plastic tubing and check the level of gas in the carb bowl. I wonder if I'm needing to adjust the float. Today I cleaned the spark arrester thinking that it might be completely clogged up. It was dirty, but still letting air through. It will idle on full choke for 3 or 4 seconds, then it dies. Also, when I try to give it throttle, it dies. It's like it's wanting gas, but isn't getting any.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Finally...*

It's running thanks to a Shindy Products carb rebuild kit. Got it to roll in forward and reverse in the garage too. It's not dialed in yet, but I'm much closer now.

AAARRTYY:


----------

